
San Jose mayor quits FCC advisory board - ScottBurson
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/01/25/san-jose-mayor-sam-liccardo-quits-fcc-broadband-advisory-board/
======
ScottBurson
Although this probably won't get discussed much in the blogosphere, it
actually bothers me more than the recent reversal of the Title II
classification for ISPs, over which so many electrons were spilled. In my
view, actual competition from municipal fiber would produce better outcomes
than we could ever get with Net Neutrality regulation. That Pai's FCC is
moving in the wrong direction on this front as well is very disheartening,
albeit, alas, unsurprising.

